# A sequel to the Ring



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

In 1987 Tom Holt published the book _Expecting Someone Taller_, a 'sequel' to the _Ring_ set in contemporary England.

One wet night, Malcolm Fisher, a hapless auction clerk runs over a badger while driving home. He gets out to check the damage only to have the badger talk to him and explain that he is Ingolf, the last of the frost-giants, and brother of Fasolt & Fafner. When the Rhinemaidens dragged Hagen to his doom, Ingolf happened to be there and caught the ring and tarnhelm which they had carelessly dropped. Given what happened to Fafner, he decided to hide himself in rural southern England, the last place that the gods made, and used the tarnhelm to turn himself into an innocuous badger in order to stay out of Wotan's way. His dying gift to Malcolm is the ring and tarnhelm although he was rather surprised at who killed him as he was "expecting someone taller". So begins the hilarious adventure with the return of ALL of your favourite characters.

Now we need someone to turn this into an opera. I can imagine what Offenbach would have done with it. Any other suggestions? Also, if you were writing a sequel, how would you do it? Let your imagination run rampant!


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

That's a tough one. A Ring Cycle sequel, to me, is an undertaking that has "Grease 2" written all over it. But if it had to happen, and I had to take responsibility for hiring somebody for the job I'd be a mess.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

One thing I would do were I to write a story treatment for a sequel, is to have it all revolve around Alberich. 

Alberich, who still renounces love, heads back to where the Rhinemaidens are seconds after Götterdämmerung ends.

"I believe THIS belongs to ME!" He says as he takes the ring from the nonplussed ladies of the river. They really can't do anything about this because, well, they're bad at their job. Alberich then enslaves the Universe one "heim" at a time until his madness makes all reality collapse upon itself. The new Universe is born from this with the gold at the very center, and out of reach to all that may evolve eons later.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

The title escapes me, but a few years ago I picked up a book by an author whose premise was that _Parsifal_ was a sequel to the Ring, and the characters in _Parsifal_ were reincarnations carrying on the spiritual journeys of their predecessors in the Ring. On the one hand, there are some pretty strong correlations: Kundry/Brunhilde, the rebellious handmaiden to the Knights; Parsifal/Seigfried, the orphaned, wandering innocent; Klingsor/Alberich, the evil overlord who renounced sex for power... and there's a magical spear. On the other hand, it might just be that all Wagner's operas are variations on the same character types.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

A sequel? Not sure...

But I consider the LICHT cycle to be the Ring cycle of the 20th century.


----------

